# Old Mexico 2019/20 whitetail season



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

The new thread for the coming season. posted for buckskin. feel free to post up any good info. As of late the deer are hammering the cotton seed right now. Send this rain from home down south lets get it kicked off.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'll be in this year on this thread! Hopefully we'll get some spring moisture! We're dry! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> The new thread for the coming season. posted for buckskin. feel free to post up any good info. As of late the deer are hammering the cotton seed right now. Send this rain from home down south lets get it kicked off.


Ok, PP.
I guess we are off and running.
Yes the deer are pounding the cottonseed real hard, they are hungry.
This is the most important time of year for feed, IMHO.



shane.shipman.72 said:


> I'll be in this year on this thread! Hopefully we'll get some spring moisture! We're dry!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Glad to have you Shane.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Iâ€™ll be checkin in from time to time.....:smile:


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bukkskin said:


> Ok, PP.
> 
> I guess we are off and running.
> 
> ...


Thank you amigo!

And I agree they need supplemental feed now more than any other time of the year. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*pure south texas*

bukkskin your avatar had a real pig, is this a bred deer? free range? high fence?? if you are in mexico, most likely no fence.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Been dry this winter, but our winter wheat is looking good. I think we are finally getting plots with enough acres to keep the deer from cleaning them out. Turkey season should be good, lots of mature birds. Been working on a new rifle for Mexico, I think it will fit my hunting style. Might post on it here when finished. Might be more of a reloading/shooting type post, but with Mexico hunting in mind. As usual was a blast spending time in Mexico this year. Didnt even make it to several of my Texan hunting ranches this season. Looking forward to this season!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

c hook said:


> bukkskin your avatar had a real pig, is this a bred deer? free range? high fence?? if you are in mexico, most likely no fence.


Naw sir, that is a buck that I bred with in my pens a few years ago(Texas). He is daddy to my big does. All my fawns are out of them.

Anyways, we just got 30 tons of cottonseed delivered and getting it out in the pasture.
9 more months and we will see what we have, can't wait.


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Ill check in as well.
Not on here much but will check by sometimes.
Were in NL near pipeline and anahuac hwy.
Dry for us as well.
Got protein out praying for rain


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Our traditional cottonseed feeders are only lasting about 3 or 4 days until they are empty.
They are hitting it Real hard.
Fortunately, we have Cowboys to keep them full.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

Lease available on bow hunter posted yesterday 28k acre ranch 5k plus feed 2500. if any one looking


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Saw that bowhunter lease. El Rey pasture from old el seco ranch, before the family split it up


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

Just back from mexico yesterday the holiday madness was already started, topped off cottonseed and corn feeders its already getting hot down there but they are hitting the cottonseed hard, found a few sheds and had a good time.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> Just back from mexico yesterday the holiday madness was already started, topped off cottonseed and corn feeders its already getting hot down there but they are hitting the cottonseed hard, found a few sheds and had a good time.


What the heck man no pics? 

Headed down next weekend as well. Already hitting the 90s, and we've had a tough round on rain so far. Looks like we've had a total of about 1.2 inches so far this year... thank goodness for that " rain in a bag" 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

shane.shipman.72 said:


> What the heck man no pics?
> 
> Headed down next weekend as well. Already hitting the 90s, and we've had a tough round on rain so far. Looks like we've had a total of about 1.2 inches so far this year... thank goodness for that " rain in a bag"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Exactly, deer are tearing up the cottonseed.
We are struggling to keep the baskets full.:help::help:


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

*shed*

best one we found, the others were broke or small. didn't spend too much time looking due to time and the heat.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> best one we found, the others were broke or small. didn't spend too much time looking due to time and the heat.


Good one right there!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

Hoping he puts on some mass and length on G4's and become a hit lister ill post a pic of him on the hoof from this yr.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> best one we found, the others were broke or small. didn't spend too much time looking due to time and the heat.


Hopefully that G4 and G5 Pop this year. Nice looking shed.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

him this yr


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> him this yr


He looks like an Old timer to me.
I got one that I think I am gonna take this year. He is super old, his jaw dang near drags the ground. He was still rutting hard last year. Bull of the woods, bodywise.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

Bukkskin said:


> He looks like an Old timer to me.
> I got one that I think I am gonna take this year. He is super old, his jaw dang near drags the ground. He was still rutting hard last year. Bull of the woods, bodywise.
> Thanks for the pics.


no problem, yea we got him at 7/8 this past yr. just need him to pop.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

also for any one looking there is a good ranch with openings on TBH 8200 acres for 4200.00 plus feed. old blue has posted good program in place on low fence ranch. if your not a TBH member I can get you more details.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> also for any one looking there is a good ranch with openings on TBH 8200 acres for 4200.00 plus feed. old blue has posted good program in place on low fence ranch. if your not a TBH member I can get you more details.


Yes he does... really nice place. I commented on it a couple of times to help him bump it up. Joey is a good guy for sure.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

shane.shipman.72 said:


> Yes he does... really nice place. I commented on it a couple of times to help him bump it up. Joey is a good guy for sure.
> 
> looks like he has it filled, that was fast.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> shane.shipman.72 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes he does... really nice place. I commented on it a couple of times to help him bump it up. Joey is a good guy for sure.
> ...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone been down lately? 
Curious on the range conditions.
A couple of our guys are headed down this weekend to fill feeders.
I'll give an update when I hear something.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Heard the roads were a mess, gona give it a week or two to dry out.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Couple of the guys went down this weekend. Brush is looking super good, buffle grass fields are burned up and dry. Deer are looking healthy and hammering the cottonseed, cleaning out a regular feeder in 4 days.
Tanks are getting low.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Lots of rain west of Acuna. Quail hatchlings plentiful anb big enough to fly. Some roads washed out. Turkey still gobbling. Should be a great year.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Them north boys are getting all the rain this year but we're holding our own in the Hildago area...made a fast trip last weekend. Place looks amazing, and the tanks are full. Deer are slamming the LnE. I'll put out cameras next trip 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

jacketed at muy grande this year, post up if you were entered


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Didn't enter but should have. I believe my deer would have won Mexico LF at Muy Grande. Congratulations on your goodies! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

It is looking real grim on our place right now as far as water is concerned.
I would guess that 1/5th of the deer are within a 2 mile walk of water.
It's bad, we need some rain.
Our creek had water pockets, but reaks of dead fish and salt, no tracks around them.
Cactus are Full of "tuna", brush is still in good shape, and lots of mesquite beans.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Tanks


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Tuna, one week ago


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

This rock wall is at the back of the place.
It is on a high point and encompasses at least 10 acres.
The pics don't do it justice. Most of it is undisturbed and I am scratching my head trying to figure out who built it, and why.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a cool old rock wall. Find them now and then in the hill country and wonder who built them and why.

TH


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bukkskin said:


> This rock wall is at the back of the place.
> It is on a high point and encompasses at least 10 acres.
> The pics don't do it justice. Most of it is undisturbed and I am scratching my head trying to figure out who built it, and why.


We had one in Paras as well. Exactly the same thing, never figured out what they were used for but it was neat to check out.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

I talked to a good friend of mine yesterday who ownes a ranch between Laredo and Falcon. He's had no measurable rain since early March. Rough year for parts of Tamulipas. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

shane.shipman.72 said:


> I talked to a good friend of mine yesterday who ownes a ranch between Laredo and Falcon. He's had no measurable rain since early March. Rough year for parts of Tamulipas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


We are under 3"s for the year.
Last week when I was there, it was raining all around us but not on our place.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> That's a cool old rock wall. Find them now and then in the hill country and wonder who built them and why.
> 
> TH


Those would typically be German before barbed wire or during periods when settlers couldn't afford barbed wire wouldn't they?

Buddy of mine owns about 6,500 acres in Wimberly and they've got miles of those fences.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Those would typically be German before barbed wire or during periods when settlers couldn't afford barbed wire wouldn't they?
> 
> Buddy of mine owns about 6,500 acres in Wimberly and they've got miles of those fences.


They are 4 foot high, max. I think the only thing they could keep in would be hogs.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Also, we drilled 2 water wells for the deer up in the hills. Saltwater!!
No Bueno, not A track around it.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

Any one have leads on cotton seed right now. we haven't been able to get any with the supplier.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok, the time is near. Headed down on the 25th for a week or two.
We had reports early on that we had lost a lot of deer to the dry conditions.
A few of the guys went down to check it out and feed. They said the deer are rolling fat and look to be in great shape. Thank you 40 tons of cottonseed!!!:biggrin:

Anyone been down? Any reports?:cheers:


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lots of giants on the ground this year! Surprising for such a dry year south of Guerrero Coah and beyond. Parts of Tamulipas only got 3 inches total so far but yet there have been some good deer killed down there. 

Continued luck! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

wife got it done last week, took 12 days of hunting to get him within bow range, 17 yrds. her best to date. leading mexico womens archery division low fence typical for now. he went 157 7/8'' at muy grande. Super happy for her, I was more shook up than her at crunch time. very exciting hunting this close to these big bodied mexico deer!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*



PRIMETIME PLUGGER said:


> wife got it done last week, took 12 days of hunting to get him within bow range, 17 yrds. her best to date. leading mexico womens archery division low fence typical for now. he went 157 7/8'' at muy grande. Super happy for her, I was more shook up than her at crunch time. very exciting hunting this close to these big bodied mexico deer!


really nice looking chocolate horns, looks heavier than a 160. Mexico?? :texasflag


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

yes old mex. thanks c hook


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Heck of a buck. Congratulations to the wife!


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I too, see more than 160''.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*G2*



Texasgirl44 said:


> I too, see more than 160''.


if the G2 wasn't short, he'd score more like, what he looks like. If that makes since. The brows are really nice. :texasflag


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful! Congratulations to both of you


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Thatâ€™s a stud! Congrats to the huntress! I agree he looks better than he scores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

c hook said:


> if the G2 wasn't short, he'd score more like, what he looks like. If that makes since. The brows are really nice. :texasflag


c hook nailed it, the two's lacked length.


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

WillieT said:


> Heck of a buck. Congratulations to the wife!


thanks


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

AirbornXpress said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations to both of you


thanks


----------



## PRIMETIME PLUGGER (Apr 23, 2018)

willydavenport said:


> Thatâ€™s a stud! Congrats to the huntress! I agree he looks better than he scores.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks


----------

